# control de motor dc con finales de carrera



## skrew (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola como estan, junto con saludarlos y felicitarlos por el foro que esta genial.
queria hacer mi consulta, estoy construyendo un Actuador Lineal Electromecanico, estudio automatizacion y robotica, la cosa es que no es un trabajo, ni una tarea ni un proyecto de la universidad, lo estoy construyendo por aprender nuevas cosas 
 Bueno la cosa es que necesito controlar un motor de 5v dc con 2 finales de carrera, y pulsadores, 2 en este caso; arriba y abajo, tengo el puente h listo, pero nose como poner o conectar los finales de carreras, estos van, uno el final del recorrido del vastago y otro al inicio del mismo, son mas que nada para seguridad, para que tenga un tope de recorrido, me entienden? o estoy muy enrredado?
 Como los puedo conectar al puente h?, tienen algun diagrama o circuito por ahi, o el diagrama completo, con puente h y todo, no importa, solo quiero aprender a implementar eso, los finales de carrera, tenia la idea de hacerlos con un rele de 5v  pero no caxo como 



De antemano gracias y saludos


----------



## Pablet (Jul 31, 2010)

puedes poner el final de carrera de arriba con el contacto normalmente cerrado en serie con el botón de subir e igual para bajar.
Un saludo


----------



## Fedeprieto (Jul 31, 2010)

Skrew, 

Espero que esto te sirva... Creo que no es del todo lo que necesitás, pero es lo básico para poner los finales de carrera.. En este caso, cuando el tope abre el circuito, el motor se para. Cuando cambias la posición del conmutador, el motor arranca en sentido inverso y se detiene cuando el tope abre el circuito en la otra punta y el proseso se repite de la misma manera...

Espero se entienda y te sea útil! 

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2010)

Mira este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/crear-circuito-electronico-fin-carrera-11173/


----------



## skrew (Jul 31, 2010)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas  probare el circuito que me recomiendas, solo que sirve si el actuador funciona constantemente, me entiendes, como en un porton automatizado.....yo no quiero eso, quiero que al pulsar un boton el actuador sale hasta llegar al final de carrera, este para el acuador y aunque yo presione el pulsador(de subir) no hara nada, pero si pulso el de bajar, bajara, hasta llegar al otro final y ocurrira exactamente lo mismo pero en sentido contrario, eso......tendria que hacerlo con 2 reles....
tengo un circuito, pero el problema es que esta todo junto, al menos es lo que yo veo, el puente h y el control de con los reles, de ese circuito quiero sacar el control de los finales de carrera, y adaptarlos al mi puente h


----------

